
Github 404 page now uses CSS parallax - michael_fine
https://github.com/github404
======
thinkingisfun
1\. Now? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2056629> Though I'll admit in a
way it never gets old :)

2\. That's javascript, I _wish_ it was possible with only CSS.

